# worms 3d



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

I recently bought this and I think its one of the best multiplayer games out there, it is absolutly hilarious when playing mutliplayer, but it is a bit difficult to get a hang of the controls, my favorite weapon has to be either the super sheep, or the homing missiles. My friend eradius lore says it is rubbish compared to world party, i disagree though as it is simply worms world party in 3d!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 18, 2005)

as i say its rubbish, you just can't beat the 2d worms


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes you can, it has everything 2d worms has plus with the bonus that is in 3d (I feel like im repeating myself here). I'm afraid eradius that you just going to face it that 3d is better


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 18, 2005)

Isn't that hard when using devices/weapons like the blowtorch and drill?


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

I havent actually usedthoseyet,but i suppose so. but if you press q then it goes into first person mode so you can aim etc. so that should help


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 18, 2005)

i love warlords battlecry 3, which is a 2d strategy, and that’s a million times better than any of the 3d strategies out, the only 3d strategies which you can say come close are dawn of war and emperor battle for dune


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

I said it was a bonus that it was in 3d. Wwd is still one of the best, but can be a bit boring, moving from left to right.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 18, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> I'm afraid eradius that you just going to face it that 3d is better


 
forgeting this are you azash


----------



## Azash (Jul 19, 2005)

I say we should stop now and agree that 3d is a good game and that wwd is also a good game, before it escalates.


----------



## PERCON (Aug 15, 2005)

Worms 3D is a good game but the 2D versions like Worms World Party for example had a wider variety of weapons. In Worms 3D they've removed the blowtorch, drill, armageddon (I think), bungee, flamethrower, and a few others since they don't work as well in 3D. I bought Worms3D after my WWP cd smashed (Quite amazingly whilst in the CD drive!?) and after a while WWP cravings came back. I wouldn't like to say which one is better since firstly, I don't actually know and secondly there would probably be an argument over which was better anyway.

_PERCON_


----------



## ASGARD (Aug 17, 2005)

Look worms 3D is a good game.

I say this because I just got it and as for it being boring no.

Thing only get boring if they are way to easy or way to hard.

So if you find it to easy then ok. But as some of you have pointed out that it is harder to control the worm as for it now being in 3D. Not the normal arrow keys mode but more complex.



So if you find it to hard then sham on you saying that it is no good just because you cannot handle the 3D controls.


any way worm 3D rule's   

If any complants see my complants department base is France.


----------



## Azash (Sep 20, 2005)

well said.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 21, 2005)

Personally, I found it too hard to control an aim and such in 3D, and the 2D was such a classic it seems like a bit of a letdown. But, I'm thinking of it like Grand Theft Auto, when that changed Gonna give it another chance with Worms 4, I think


----------



## Tim Bond (Sep 21, 2005)

what happend to all the 1D game series?

if you can't play 3D - you should start with 1D


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 8, 2005)

Sure Worms 3d is fun enough, but there are some issues with it that makes it inferior to the old 2ds.

The bazooka, for instance. The fundamental weapon of Worms, but in W3d it's so powerless you can't shoot from the lowest point to the highest on a level, or from one side to the other (and the levels are small already).

And the camera freaks me out. When movement is camera-relative navigating in tight spots becomes a nightmare when the camera suddenly swerve off in this or that direction, and you walk right over a precipice. Should at least have been able to move in 1st person...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 11, 2005)

I think Worms is hella funny. We even recorded our own sound files and all.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

worms 3D rules

made my "dranouter 2005"


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

I think Worms Armageddon is the Best Worms


----------

